# Multiple-tank rack, need suggestions



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm planning on a small fishroom using part of my laundry room. The first thing I would like to do is to build or buy a rack system for my 15Gs and 10Gs I'm planning to get. My plan is to build a 48X12X72 rack system using 2X4s and right angle brackets. While at the same time, I found this thing at local Sam's Club:








The price is $76 plus tax.It measures 72"H x 48"W x 18"D and it holds 600lbs per shelf.

Buying this rack is pretty easy and time-saving, but will it cost less to build a similar size wood rack? The only drawback of the wire shelving is that it is too deep. It's 6 inches deeper than I need.

what do you say?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

WOW 600lbs per shelf? Thats great. I have similar shelves without wheels that hold 350lbs per shelf and I love them. A Little extra room is great, perfect for filters, food, and the million things I seem to leave around the tanks.

For that price I'd go for it.

Congratz on the expansion of your MTS


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

I use one of these. Just one thing: don't use the wheels.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Check this out. Miliac did someting similar, one of the best pieces of advice for using a rack like this is to use plywood and foam board to distibute the weight better ofer the metal framing.

Been thinking of doing this myself with the same rack you are looking at. If you do it, please post.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-inverts-planted-aquariums/35506-invertz-factory-rack.html


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think you can build that size a rack from 3/4 plywood for less that $76. It would take two sheets of 3/4 and one sheet of 1/4 plywood, or about $80 or so. And, it wouldn't look nearly as good. That is a great buy.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

kwc1974 said:


> Check this out. Miliac did someting similar, one of the best pieces of advice for using a rack like this is to use plywood and foam board to distibute the weight better ofer the metal framing.
> 
> Been thinking of doing this myself with the same rack you are looking at. If you do it, please post.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-inverts-planted-aquariums/35506-invertz-factory-rack.html


I was gonna suggest this 

I bought some of mine at COSTCO for $70 plus tax. You can see how I hooked them up to minimize the bowing on them on the thread above.

Good luck.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Milalic
Sorry I posted it before you, it should have really been your's to suggest. Just lurking sround the forum today and I guess I got to it first.


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

reizao said:


> I use one of these. Just one thing: don't use the wheels.


Sure. I'm crazy, but not THAT crazy! LOL


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

kwc1974 said:


> Check this out. Miliac did someting similar, one of the best pieces of advice for using a rack like this is to use plywood and foam board to distibute the weight better ofer the metal framing.
> 
> Been thinking of doing this myself with the same rack you are looking at. If you do it, please post.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-inverts-planted-aquariums/35506-invertz-factory-rack.html


Thanks a lot! I have a little 3 shelf system from Target. It's perfect for 2 10 gallon tanks. I used it before moving and it works great. I did put a sheet of plywood under the tank to evenly distribute the weight..


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

orca77 said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning on a small fishroom using part of my laundry room. The first thing I would like to do is to build or buy a rack system for my 15Gs and 10Gs I'm planning to get. My plan is to build a 48X12X72 rack system using 2X4s and right angle brackets. While at the same time, I found this thing at local Sam's Club:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might get some ideas here.......DC
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/41281-remodeling-my-fish-room-2.html


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

diablocanine said:


> You might get some ideas here.......DC
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/41281-remodeling-my-fish-room-2.html


Thanks a lot! I read your post already when I was planning the racks. It is a great idea.

To tell the truth, I don't have the space for anything bigger than 48X18. I might follow your ideas for the next project.

BTW, in the picture of 2 motorcycles in that thread, I can tell the one on the left is a 1200R, the one on the right... Is it a VRSC Night Rod with custom mod? I really like the mod you did.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

orca77 said:


> Thanks a lot! I read your post already when I was planning the racks. It is a great idea.
> 
> To tell the truth, I don't have the space for anything bigger than 48X18. I might follow your ideas for the next project.
> 
> BTW, in the picture of 2 motorcycles in that thread, I can tell the one on the left is a 1200R, the one on the right... Is it a VRSC Night Rod with custom mod? I really like the mod you did.


The lighting/filtration/CO2 distribution worked great on the 5x20 gallon rack. I remodeled the fish room last week, still finishing up and will update the post. I would recommend making your racks out of 3/4" plywood. I just made one for a 20L & 29, I can post pics if you want. That will give you the ability to make it for your needs, i.e. storage underneath, hardware mounting, etc. One thing I found was to keep the tanks around waist high if possible, getting on your knees to work on tanks gets old quick.

The sikl on the left is my bride's 1200N (Nightster), on the right is my VRSCDX (Night Rod Special), it has some mods (pipes, SERT, new seat, sissy bar/rack, integrated tail light, flipped mirrors, grips, etc.) only a couple are in that pic.......DC


----------



## Hammer71 (Jan 17, 2008)

A great place to stop by would be www.ifga.org the International Fancy Guppy Association of which I am a member. All of us have multiple tank setups and can give you pointers. I use 2x4's. I make a rectangular shelf out of 2x4s. I connect the back half of the shelf with weg-its found at Menards or Fleet Farm. I place a 2x4 from the ground to the height of the top shelf and anchor it with carriage bolts, at least 1/4 inch and 2 in each side. Take a look at http://www.ibmring.com/guppy/2index.htm its GAM's website. Click on the link that says "members and fish rooms," then on Bill and Mary Ellen Kleins. There are pictures of what he has use, some what similar to mine. Any questions ask. Ill try and get some pics.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

That rack (aka a frog rack, he he he) in the dart frog hobby, those are popular, they also sell black, and we use florecent shop lights on each shelf.

I go one, but be warry, I feel that for tanks that will hold all water,use wood, and build on yourself. It has to be very very very strong, and although these shelves are good, I would never trust them with any aquariums larger then 5.5 g


----------



## Sandman333 (Jan 25, 2008)

That rack looks awesome, but I would say that the shelves are not deep enough! If you want to maximize useage of the shelves, put the 10 gallon tanks end-out. You'll be able to fit 4 per shelf that way. Just cut your plywood (shelf-topper) to 48"x20". 4 10 gallons, and then 8" for random supplies, or smaller. You could very easily string up 4' shop lights under each shelf and light all the tanks at once.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Your metal tank rack is a good choice. Milalic posted a thread on this same subject and gave tips on improvements to the shelves to detour bowing. I was lucky enough to see his rack system and it is perfect. I even used his tips to design my own which houses two 24 gallon square tanks above and three 10 gallon tanks on the bottom shelf. It has become my central focus and I plan on designing another in the near future for additional shrimp. Here in Texas, the weather is hard on Cardinia species ( heat ) and by trial and error, I had found that tanks placed lower to the floor area have lower temps. So I will attempt to house more tanks on the shelf on the lower section for such species and the upper for Neocardinia species. But good luck and post pics after completion.


----------

